# BOOTREQUEST from <mac-address> via eth2: BOOTP from dynam...

## AdmiralNemo

I have been running a stable Gentoo server for over a year now with no real problems, until a few weeks ago.  I have started to notice that every once in a while, clients are unable to gain network connectivity because they can't get an IP address.  When I check the DHCP daemon logs, I find the following error:

```
BOOTREQUEST from <mac-address> via eth2: BOOTP from dynamic client and no dynamic leases
```

Where <mac-address> is one of three specific clients...every time.

I do not understand this problem because these clients all worked fine for a long time.  At the same time, other users, using the same equipment, are able to successfully obtain an IP address via DHCP.  When I discover the problem, it is always corrected by restarting the DHCP daemon.

The problems I am having with the logic behind this are:

Why do the clients just "decide" to start using BOOTP when they have been using DHCP successfully for a while, even minutes or seconds before they switch to BOOTP

Why does restarting the DHCP daemon correct the problem?

I really don't understand what is going on here.  I haven't made any changes to the configuration file lately, and dhcp itself hasn't been updated since June 25.  If anyone has any suggestions, please let me know.

----------

## djay

 *AdmiralNemo wrote:*   

> I have been running a stable Gentoo server for over a year now with no real problems, until a few weeks ago.  I have started to notice that every once in a while, clients are unable to gain network connectivity because they can't get an IP address.  When I check the DHCP daemon logs, I find the following error:
> 
> ```
> BOOTREQUEST from <mac-address> via eth2: BOOTP from dynamic client and no dynamic leases
> ```
> ...

 

It is weird that some client tries to use BOOTP sometimes. I'd check that its "boot from lan" option is not enabled on those clients.

The error itself means that some client tries to get an IP using BOOTP protocol dynamically, but BOOTP doesn't support dynamic leases.

I also thought that because restart to DHCP solves it, it may be implementation bug, so I guess there can be a problem in DHCP installation.

Maybe (if possible), update to DHCP package on server will help?

----------

## AdmiralNemo

 *Quote:*   

> It is weird that some client tries to use BOOTP sometimes. I'd check that its "boot from lan" option is not enabled on those clients.

 

They are hardware routers, same make and model as everyone else's

 *Quote:*   

> The error itself means that some client tries to get an IP using BOOTP protocol dynamically, but BOOTP doesn't support dynamic leases.

 

Right, so hopefully to work around the problem, I enabled this in my config file, but its not really a solution.

 *Quote:*   

> Maybe (if possible), update to DHCP package on server will help?

 

I suppose I could, but I don't really like the idea of running ~arch or hardmasked software on my box.  Any known issues with 3.0.5?

----------

